# Show us your show clothes!



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

My western show outfit last year


----------



## ThatAppy (Jan 5, 2013)

Your horse is gorgeous! You both look great in blue


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

^^ Has someone shown you the proper way to hold split reins?


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I show that mare using the Morgan breed standard, so I hold the reins as they would in Morgan breed shows. When I ride my APHA mare, I hold the reins 'properly' for APHA breed standard.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Unless you have a pair of romel reins, you need to hold split reins properly. Holding them the way you are should DQ you from the class.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

Using equipment properly isn't a matter of breed standards.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

GoAppendix said:


> Using equipment properly isn't a matter of breed standards.


Um.....why may I ask are you getting your knickers in a bunch about how she is holding her reins? This thread is about show clothes, not 'How to properly hold split reins' ...... Sheesh lighten up, if you want to critique someone like that then go to the critiquing forum, there's plenty to 'correct' over there. You were out of line and being rude.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh....and I do believe that there is a rule in Morgan classes that YOU DONOT have to have a finger between the reins......perhaps someone more experienced in Morgan showing can elaborate?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Please read......page 36 'use of reins'......
Use of Reins is an area that often is difficult to assess, but needs your attention. Only one hand may be used on reins and hands must not be changed except to negotiate an obstacle in a Trail Horse class. *Hand to be around reins. When end of split rein falls on the side of the reining hand, one finger between reins is permitted*. When using romal or when end of split reins are held in hand not used for reining, no finger between reins is allowed. Rider may hold romal or end of split reins to keep them from swing- ing and to adjust the position of the reins provided it is held at least 16" from the reining hand. Riders may use both hands on the reins of a hackamore or snaffle bit horse and both hands must be visible to the judge.
http://www.morganhorse.com/upload/photos/1828Judges_Handbook_2011.pdf

An apology might be in order......


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

LOL seriously, I'm so glad I posted a picture of me in my show clothes (do note that is what this thread is about) and every response was about how I'm holding my reins. She is not a pleasure horse, has a very high headset and I'm not about to let the rein excess be swinging around her legs. Let a judge DQ me, but that's how I'm riding THAT mare. End of story. Thanks for caring so much. :wink:


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

This is me showing Ridden:








and Inhand


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's my ridden show outfit... it's what I wear for my dressage and show jumping phase of eventing too.
























Here's my XC outfit. I'm updating from grey and purple to navy and purple for next year though.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I am loving these photos. You all look beautifully turned out and your horses are gorgeous.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

GoAppendix said:


> Using equipment properly isn't a matter of breed standards.


Umm actually it is to a degree. Just like dressage riders hold their hands up higher then hunt seat riders do. Jumpers have more of a fold over fences and hunters have more of a "perch". 

Holding western reins with one hand with a finger between or without a finger between does not have change the effect. Try it some day :wink: 

FTR yes I do have experience with western. I used to ride western pleasure and trail at a Paint show barn I did a working student position at.

I am loving the pictures, kmdstar I LOVE the look of a well turned out western pleasure team. I think its just stunning and beautiful. And the blue looks great on you guys.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

One of last years' outfits for a horsemanship class.


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Here is what I wore at my last show two years ago!


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

.







a few of daughters
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's my and my horse's show outfit from our first show last spring. My outfit has stayed pretty much the same, but he has a different saddle now and I no longer use the fleece pad underneath it. I also chose to do this particular class with his mane down, but I usually put it up in a running braid (the single braid in this photo is from my trainer's daughter who was playing with his mane after I finished)


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Let me explain. Im a jumper that does "A" Shows. On the weekdays I show in a polo, and on weekends (when the classic is and all the big classes) I show in my jacket and show shirt.  I know the last 2 are dark, but thats my classic gear. (the photographer was REALLY bad)


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

Circle Y saddles all the way!!!! SOoooooo comfy!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Belle and I few years ago (lost the black saddle and drop noseband now)










The next year


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

nice horse Clava, I've not seen pics of her before.

If you need some turnout tips to make the picture look even better feel free to PM me


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

faye said:


> nice horse Clava, I've not seen pics of her before.
> 
> If you need some turnout tips to make the picture look even better feel free to PM me


Thanks I only do the odd local show (racehorse to riding horse class, we won the last one) and sadly she now headshakes in the summer :-( so we hack mostly now.

Turnout wise, this is probably as far as I'm ever going to go but we can look posh enough for dressage if necessary (not many showing classes for haflingers sadly)


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Have you tried Nostrilvet for her headshaking? it cured stans!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

faye said:


> Have you tried Nostrilvet for her headshaking? it cured stans!


It seems to be triggered by oil seed rape but now she is so sensitive that she cannot even waer a fly mask without it triggering the shaking. I've looked at trying nostilvet and will give it a go in the summer, along with bowen treatments. I've tried most other obvious things.:?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Stans was triggered by the same thing. Nostril Vet realy helped. Vicks vapo rub on thier nostrils can also help relieve symptoms (dont ask me how i just know it works).


----------

